# What would you like to see reproduced ??



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

Most of us search for original parts for our bikes, but sometimes certain items are difficult to come by. If there are items you'd like to see made again, post them here for everyone to see. I'm hoping that "maybe" if enough interest is created for certain parts, those with the talent that read these posts might start re-popping some things.

I'd like to see these three goodies made again. I have others in mind, but we'll start small:

1. JC Higgins Batwing headlight. I know these were re-popped years ago. For the life of me, I don't understand why these aren't being made anymore. Originals cost a fortune, there HAS to be a profitable market here.

2. Wingo hubcaps. Same as item #1.

3. Rocket-L handlebar grips. NOS ones are extremely costly when they turn up, which is hardly ever. And used ones always have the fins worn off. I just think these grips are cool as can be. If I had the know how to make these, I'd start today and a river of cash would flow my way!


----------



## Intense One (Dec 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Most of us search for original parts for our bikes, but sometimes certain items are difficult to come by. If there are items you'd like to see made again, post them here for everyone to see. I'm hoping that "maybe" if enough interest is created for certain parts, those with the talent that read these posts might start re-popping some things.
> 
> I'd like to see these three goodies made again. I have others in mind, but we'll start small:
> 
> ...



I'm with you, buddy.  Scarcity does make prices go up!  Yup, if we had the know how and materials to reproduce these parts, we'd be heroes in the vintage bike world and sipping tropical drinks on our own private islands!


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

I had a '53? I believe, Color Flow or Regal Deluxe.Not sure what it was called. It was original except it had 1930's doorbell in the tank,lol.It actually sounded pretty cool.Anyway,It was missing the batwing.I found a repop locally for some crazy price and bought it.Well,It didnt take long to realize why most of them went missing decades earlier. Murray obviously never tried the kickstand with batteries in the batwing. It didnt work. The bike would crash down and most likely break the batwing.I luckily caught my bike from crashing down a few times, then wised up and removed the batteries. The seller agreed to take back the light and give me a refund,that was really cool of him.They were probably in high demand. He also informed me the problem I had was indeed why the original batwing lights are so scarce. I sold the bike to a guy in Indiana years ago.I wonder if he bought one of those batwings?


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 3, 2016)

ANY 26 x 2.25 balloon tires very slim pickins out there. Popular Delta lights LED driven. Vintage style rear light self powered, instead of genarator's.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a 53 Color Flow. I kind of gave up on finding a Batwing, so I put a Rocket Ray on the fender that I painted to match and added a chrome stripe to. I'd be pleased as punch to replace it with a Batwing. You're right about the weight of a Batwing with the batteries installed. Once the front wheel turns, the bike is guaranteed to tip over, and the Batwing is guaranteed to break. Somebody out there has the means to make these, and I'm certain a market exists, so the question remains, what are they waiting for???


----------



## locomotion (Dec 3, 2016)

good idea
here are some parts I would like to see reproduced
1. Troxel toolbox seats




2. The Christy saddle PAT.1895 .... Even better, the racing model .... Wow


 



3. Foot pegs




4. 1 or more professional old school pin-stripper per city with 100,000 + population


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I have a 53 Color Flow. I kind of gave up on finding a Batwing, so I put a Rocket Ray on the fender that I painted to match and added a chrome stripe to. I'd be pleased as punch to replace it with a Batwing. You're right about the weight of a Batwing with the batteries installed. Once the front wheel turns, the bike is guaranteed to tip over, and the Batwing is guaranteed to break. Somebody out there has the means to make these, and I'm certain a market exists, so the question remains, what are they waiting for???
> View attachment 391337




I bought mine 20+ years ago from Chestnut Hollow in Almont or Bruce Twp Mi. He probably has one but be prepared for the price..... I just realized we're neighbors and they're just up VanDyke from you.You probably already checked with those guys?


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

Do you guys have a garage or shed by the Doctors office and Main Street Tavern? I talked with a couple of cool guys last summer  that had a few bikes on display in the yard


----------



## Maskadeo (Dec 3, 2016)

Personally, I'd like to see more classic tires reproduced. It's always nice to see vintage bikes wearing period style tires that are safe to ride on.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Do you guys have a garage or shed by the Doctors office and Main Street Tavern? I talked with a couple of cool guys last summer  that had a few bikes on display in the yard



LOL, that was my son and I. Small world. We are the "cool guys" who had my bikes on display in the front yard, probably during the Peach Festival.


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

Maskadeo said:


> Personally, I'd like to see more classic tires reproduced. It's always nice to see vintage bikes wearing period style tires that are safe to ride on.



Great idea! I love the US Royal chain tires that John makes, though I'd like to see other styles as well.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2016)

4" Torrington pedal blocks like this. I need some badly!!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> I bought mine 20+ years ago from Chestnut Hollow in Almont or Bruce Twp Mi. He probably has one but be prepared for the price..... I just realized we're neighbors and they're just up VanDyke from you.You probably already checked with those guys?



I get to see Jerry Jr from Chestnut Hollow every so often. And yes, he has a NOS Batwing in one of their display cases that wasn't really for sale so I let it go at that, lol.


----------



## John (Dec 3, 2016)

will finish up the bottom part one day


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey John, thanks for making this light. I'll be on your customer list when you're making these available. And thanks for the great tires too!


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 3, 2016)

Robin/Skylark fenders.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> LOL, that was my son and I. Small world. We are the "cool guys" who had my bikes on display in the front yard, probably during the Peach Festival. View attachment 391376




Yep,Thats you! Nice collection you guys have.I sorta remember a 1 year only Murray or Murry made Western Flyer and a cool Spaceliner. The two Jerrys used to sell the repop batwings.I think they were  the guys having them made.Its been over 20 years since I dealt with them,they might be all out,lol


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Here are a couple of threads along the same lines... http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/survey-about-classic-and-retro-bicycle-parts-with-prize-draw.56273/ http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/reproduction-parts.45882/

V/r Shawn


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 3, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Yep,Thats you! Nice collection you guys have.I sorta remember a 1 year only Murray or Murry made Western Flyer and a cool Spaceliner. The two Jerrys used to sell the repop batwings.I think they were  the guys having them made.Its been over 20 years since I dealt with them,they might be all out,lol



The Western Flyer was a 59 Golden Flyer, the only bike I've sold since I started collecting, and I still have the 64 Spaceliner. We'll have to get together next year for some riding!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 3, 2016)

Bluebirds


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> The Western Flyer was a 59 Golden Flyer, the only bike I've sold since I started collecting, and I still have the 64 Spaceliner. We'll have to get together next year for some riding!




Sounds great


----------



## Barto (Dec 3, 2016)

I would like to see stuart Warner hub  disc's reproduced....mine are a bit pitted


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 3, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> ANY 26 x 2.25 balloon tires very slim pickins out there. Popular Delta lights LED driven. Vintage style rear light self powered, instead of genarator's.



Screw in LED bulbs are available in 2,3 & 4 cell today and work in all old style bike lights


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 3, 2016)

I have a long wishlist for American and British early modern lightweights (1930s-40s especially).

Sturmey Archer quadrant shifters
Torrington #10 and #8 pedals
A really nice, metal-cased, streamlined headlight with high-power LED guts
Also a matching taillight for that headlight above
1940s-era Schwinn 3 piece cottered crank parts (AS&Co chainring, Continental chainring, clover chainring, etc)
Paramount-type highflange phone dialer hubs
Raleigh Dare grips and grey barrel grips
brake blocks for Schwinn and Raleigh calipers of the 1940s-50s
double-ended Raleigh brake cables for the special Raleigh calipers
Philco add-on brakes and cables
Columbia and Schwinn lightweight rims from the 1930s-40s


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 3, 2016)

How 'bout some Stewart Warner floating hub races?????
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/how-many-out-there-need-sw-floating-hub-races.99122/


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Screw in LED bulbs are available in 2,3 & 4 cell today and work in all old style bike lights




I saw a post about those some time ago containing a link.I clicked  it and got nothing.I found the website,called the phone number and nothing again.No email response.I havent looked since.Do you know of a source?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 3, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> I saw a post about those some time ago containing a link.I clicked  it and got nothing.I found the website,called the phone number and nothing again.No email response.I havent looked since.Do you know of a source?



When I get home I'll find it for you and send a link


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 3, 2016)

OK Thanks


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 3, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> Sounds great



Found it
BACK2YESTERDAY   https://www.etsy.com/listing/153057...-lumens-led-upgrade?ref=listing-shop-header-0


HERE IS ANOTHER LINK
https://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/flashlight-bulbs/1-watt-flashlight-bulb/373/1713/


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Dec 4, 2016)

Dropstands.

They would be simple to make, but for some reason, the right size channel steel is impossible to get.

And, inch pitch, skiptooth chains. 

Y'know, the basic stuff everyone needs.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks to JAFCO's kind donation of Hiawatha and Monark Rocket fender patterns and Larock's kind donation of a Hextube fender light top. I will be making a couple of these items.


----------



## JKT (Dec 4, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Thanks to JAFCO's kind donation of Hiawatha and Monark Rocket fender patterns and Larock's kind donation of a Hextube fender light top. I will be making a couple of these items.
> 
> View attachment 392155
> 
> ...




still hoping to see the Wingo hubcaps !!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 4, 2016)

Just waiting on the spring steel. Its all about the design. I studied the original Wingo and there are cracking issues. The idea of casting and attaching a piece of spring steel which will also serve as the reflector hold down bracket will be much stronger and will not crack.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 4, 2016)

good quality inner tubes & tires of all types


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 4, 2016)

GOODYEAR DELUXE ALL WEATHER TIRES MADE IN USA!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 4, 2016)

2jakes said:


>



Those tires would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## catfish (Dec 4, 2016)

I've been talking to someone about making these blocks. I have some good ones to use as samples, but it is way down on the guys list of things to do.... 



2jakes said:


>


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 4, 2016)

What I really want to see repoped is schwinn c model tanks, prewar truss rods, or maybe those ND 2 speed conversions


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 4, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> Found it
> BACK2YESTERDAY   https://www.etsy.com/listing/153057...-lumens-led-upgrade?ref=listing-shop-header-0
> 
> 
> ...




I bought the 3 pack for


rustystone2112 said:


> Found it
> BACK2YESTERDAY   https://www.etsy.com/listing/153057...-lumens-led-upgrade?ref=listing-shop-header-0
> 
> 
> ...




I bought the 1.5-3 Volt 3 pack.I hope I read it right and they  will work with 2 D cell Batteries.Thanks for the info.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 4, 2016)

PCHiggin said:


> I bought the 3 pack for
> 
> 
> I bought the 1.5-3 Volt 3 pack.I hope I read it right and they  will work with 2 D cell Batteries.Thanks for the info.



you probably will have to reverse the batteries  to make them work


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Those tires would sell like hotcakes!




There's the Schwalbe Fat Frank  size 26 x 2.35  balloon tires.
But the color is a dull red-brown with whitewall which is fine for 
my 30s bike.

I'm looking for the Red whitewall for my 50s Western Flyer.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 4, 2016)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 8, 2016)

My LED bulbs were delivered today. Wow! What a difference.Not the best pic but Im sure you can see how bright compared to the old ones.The beam seems to be 4 times as far. Thanks again for the link


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 8, 2016)

*Would like to see this reproduced.



The super rare Buck Rogers bicycle from the 1930s.

*


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2016)

Got to gather some of Elvis's DNA and reproduce him.....


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2016)

2jakes said:


> *Would like to see this reproduced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was this _ever _produced?


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Was this _ever _produced?




That is a good question. All I've ever seen of this is a drawing. Not real documentation. Would love to see a real AD or photo.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 8, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Was this _ever _produced?





All I have to go on is this book,_"The Collected Works of Buck Rogers"  _by P. Nowlins
and R.Calkins. (1969)

It's a collection of 1930s Buck Rogers newspaper comics, membership card, puzzles,
and cut-outs to create your own space ship.




The last page has the various items that were available for kids in the 1930s.
Some, like the space gun & ships, I own.

But he doesn't gives reference to the other items like the bicycle or who produced
it.
I'm not even sure if the bicycle was ever made available.

But, it would nice to see documentation on who or where these illustrations came from.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2016)

2jakes said:


> All I have to go on is this book,_"The Collected Works of Buck Rogers"  _by P. Nowlins
> and R.Calkins. (1969)
> 
> It's a collection of 1930s Buck Rogers newspaper comics, membership card, puzzles,
> ...




That is the only place I have seen it too.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 8, 2016)

*Things I would like to see reproduced.*

*Affordable jewel glass ornaments for my Higgins.*

*

*

*Light for my Columbia.*
*

*


*Those doodads that clamp the lamp onto the handlebars.*
*

*

*And a key to open up my bicycle lock. *
*

*


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Dec 8, 2016)

Manta Ray seats, _PLEASE !!!_


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 9, 2016)

2jakes said:


> All I have to go on is this book,_"The Collected Works of Buck Rogers"  _by P. Nowlins
> and R.Calkins. (1969)
> 
> It's a collection of 1930s Buck Rogers newspaper comics, membership card, puzzles,
> ...



I've never seen those wagons or the trike either. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 9, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I've never seen those wagons or the trike either. V/r Shawn




My thinking is that it probably never went beyond the "drawing board" in the marketing department.

But I would love to be proven wrong.

Anything is possible.
Here's a creation, if I'm not mistaken, by fordsnake. ( not sure on the spelling)




This is so "art-deco-rocket-space" cool!


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 9, 2016)

I found this ad which relates to depression-era toys.




I sent them a request, hopefully they can provide information on the bicycle.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjX5tTS6-jQAhXMPiYKHYvyBpgQjhwIBQ&url=http://www.thepeoplehistory.com/30stoys.html&bvm=bv.141320020,d.cGw&psig=AFQjCNHclxSx7MJTs7qBMCx9UlcFD3DpzQ&ust=1481432051199509


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 10, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Most of us search for original parts for our bikes, but sometimes certain items are difficult to come by. If there are items you'd like to see made again, post them here for everyone to see. I'm hoping that "maybe" if enough interest is created for certain parts, those with the talent that read these posts might start re-popping some things.
> 
> I'd like to see these three goodies made again. I have others in mind, but we'll start small:
> 
> ...



I agree with all three I will be second in line behind you.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 13, 2017)

How about rubber frame buffers for those of us with bikes that have down turned handle bars.
They look like the ones this old ad:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2017)

2jakes said:


>



ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE!!!!!!!!
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/iver-johnson-man-front-basket.103206/#post-673164


----------

